# Is it Normal for maltese to Sigh?



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Oscar takes deep breathes. Just like humans, he takes Sighs. Is this normal? Or is it a sign of stress/sickness? He has gone through alot in the last 9 months. 3 major surgeries and 4 uti's. Could the sigh be a sign that he is sick?

He also makes grunt like sounds. It sounds like a little pig like....sometimes it scares me. Could this noise be a sign of inflammation?

Would love to hear from you.

Happy and Healthy 2012......

Teresa


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Violet (Yorkie)grunts when I pick her up! She has always done this. I notice that my dog's sigh sometimes too! There hasn't been any trauma in their lives so maybe it's just a (dog" thing.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

A sigh is just a sigh...a line from the song "As time goes by." Fifer used to sigh a lot, Ray does sometimes.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Rustee also makes this grunting noise like a pig sound I wonder about him sometimes lol I guess because he seems to be too fat  I think I have found a vet I like and I am goig to talk to her about his weight here in the next couple of weeks when we go to see her for the first time. Not really the same situation but just a little story lol. They both sigh as well and it ways seems to be when they looked "bored" like they are just like humans "sighing" to pass the time I suppose lol. If he has been having trouble amd your too terribly worried and feel nervous everytime he does it it never hurts to go talk to the vet just to ease your mind because I know how it is to be just worried over something and not know for certain if it is an issue to worry over but it seems like others' fluffs do it as well and sometime Paislee squeaks and it used to kinda freak me out but somewhere someone was asking about noises and others said theirs squeaked too so I think it's just her little noise when I pick her up.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie sighs and yawns often. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler will sigh. In fact when I went to the breeders, I held him, he sighed and then put his head on my shoulder. I was a goner. :wub: And sometimes he makes little snorty sounds too. I just think they vocalize different ways.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All 3 of my girls sigh. Secret sometimes makes little "grunting" sounds and all 3 have other little sounds that they make from time to time.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh geez, none of mine make those sounds. They do have the reverse snezzing from time to time (Mia and Leo) when they get to excited.

I've never heard a furbaby sigh . Must sound cute. Leo does snore however.

Your baby has been through a good bit. Does he possibly have extra pounds on him? The grunt sounds that you are referring to, I am wondering if that is reverse sneezing.

Just never heard my babies sigh.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

allheart said:


> The grunt sounds that you are referring to, I am wondering if that is reverse sneezing.
> .


I was thinking the same thing. If you cover the nostrils and gently rub the throat it usually stops right away. 

Zooey sighs often, and, come to think of it, she is the only dog we've ever had who has!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie sighs, frequently. She's warm, got a full tummy, comfy, on top of me. A very content little girl. Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Katie sighs in her sleep sometimes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie sighs when she wakes up from a nap, and grunts just like a pig when she's digging to China!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sophie doesn't sigh, but my chi does. She just looks up at me and sighs every now and then. Sophie does, however, make a quiet little nasal sound when I pick her up


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Bella will sigh sometimes when she doesn't get her way or to get my attention. Enzo hasnt sighed yet, but he yawns to get my attention and he's just started barking at me too.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy sighs frequently, it's really funny when she does it because she wants to go bye bye she uses it to get my attention


----------

